# For sale: 2008 TOYOTA LAND CRUISER ....27,000USD



## moore121 (May 17, 2015)

For sale: 2008 TOYOTA LAND CRUISER ....27,000USD


Details
Price: $38,995
Mileage: 96,292
Interior Color: Gray
Exterior Color: Gray
Engine: 8 Cyl
Transmission: Automatic
Trim:
Condition: Used
Fuel: Gasoline
MPG: Avg: 15 | City: 13 | Hwy: 18
Stock#: 000866


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

how much shipping?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

How about I trade ya a 5er of Ron Mexico EL '13?


----------



## moore121 (May 17, 2015)

Where are you located? so i will know the shipping cost.

please reply to my email

ruaridh101 at hotmail dot com


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Moore,

I am currently located overseas but I am purchasing this for my son socalocmatt, he is located in Northern Nebraska as you can tell by his username.

Please email me financial details to my email address ruarmatt101 at rocketmail dot com


----------



## moore121 (May 17, 2015)

Rock31 said:


> Moore,
> 
> I am currently located overseas but I am purchasing this for my son socalocmatt, he is located in Northern Nebraska as you can tell by his username.
> 
> Please email me financial details to my email address ruarmatt101 at rocketmail dot com


I tried sending you a mail but it keeps returning back. here is my own email ruaridh1011 at hotmail dot com.. so i will send you all the pictures of the car including the VIN number


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

moore121 said:


> I tried sending you a mail but it keeps returning back. here is my own email ruaridh1011 at hotmail dot com.. so i will send you all the pictures of the car including the VIN number


I will try and send transponder email tonight when my journey home is completed. @socalocmatt has your account of urgency email address changed? I still have my book of addresses ruarmatt101 at rocketmail dot com.


----------



## moore121 (May 17, 2015)

Here is my email... 



ruaridh101 at hotmail dot com


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

If I buy more than 1 will you combine shipping?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Scott W. said:


> If I buy more than 1 will you combine shipping?


Hey, back off man. Ray's trying to make up for being an absentee overseas father to Matt by buying him a nice car. Have a heart and let him try to work out the deal.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

moore121 said:


> Here is my email...
> 
> ruaridh101 at hotmail dot com


Email transponder is not working, shows as unable to circumvent the pythagorean theorem.

Please confirm your email is ruaridh201 at hotmail dot com. My son @socalocmatt has to get to badminton and is not able to exercise the passage without the capacitor. Please update me urgently forward.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hey, back off man. Ray's trying to make up for being an absentee overseas father to Matt by buying him a nice car. Have a heart and let him try to work out the deal.


I just ran out of toyotas and have to restock. Too bad for Ray, he should have stayed here for Matt instead of going overseas to run that Nigerian Prince's investment business.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Had to walk to badminton class today. It rained. I got scared. Ran home crying. Please, send help. . . and a PB&J sandwich.


----------

